# Rincoe Jellybox Nano Kit



## Timwis (24/8/21)

*Rincoe Jellybox Nano Kit Short Description:*

Jellybox Nano Kit is built with 1000mAh battery, has 10-30W power range. It can be charged anywhere with type-c charging port design. It features 3 LED lights which will shine through into the full device. The pod can hold 2.8ml e-juice capacity and features leak-resistant design. There is adjustable airflow function on the side. A mesh 0.5ohm coil (for RDL, freebase e-liquid) and a mesh 1.0ohm coil (for MTL, nic salt e-liquid) are included in the package to bring you different vaping.







*SPECIFICATIONS*
*Rincoe Jellybox Nano Parameters:*

Brand Rincoe
Product Name Jellybox Nano Kit
Power 10-30W
Input 3.2-4.2V
Coil Resistance 0.3-3ohm
Charging Specification 5V/1A
Material Zinc alloy + PCTG + PC
Pod Capacity 2.8ml
Size 54*68.2*19mm
Battery 1000mAh
Coil Supports mesh 0.5ohm coil for RDL(freebase e-liquid), mesh 1.0ohm coil for MTL(nic salt e-liquid)
Color Full Clear, Black Clear. Amber Clear, Mocha Clear
*FEATURES*
*Rincoe Jellybox Nano Pod Kit Details:*


1. 1000mAh battery capacity
2. Replaceable coil, type-c charging
3. 2.8ml pod capacity
4. Lightweight and portable size
5. 3 LED lights can shine through into the full device
6. Supports 1.0ohm and 0.5ohm mesh coil
7. Leak-resistance & independent airflow design
8. Safety protection: 8s Auto Cut-off/Over-heating/Low Voltage/Charging/Short-circuit/Over Charging Protection
*PACKAGE CONTENTS*
*The package of Jellybox Nano Pod Kit Comes With:*

1* Jellybox Nano Mod
1* Cartridge (Mesh 1.0ohm Coil)
1* Type-C Charging Cable
1* Mesh 0.5ohm Coil
1* Certificate Card
1* Warranty Card
1* User Manual
1* Lanyard
*ORDER TIPS*

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

